# Arrive and Shine Info



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Arrive and Shiners... more info:

1) Arrive and Shine ENTRY is open from 8.00am until 10.30am - or when 200 cars max have entered... get there early to increase your prep time.

2) Instead of going to the main car park, you will go all around the back of the Ricoh Arena and park in the special Arrive and Shine car park.

3) Entry is FREE but there are great prizes/trophies to be won courtesy of ValetPRO... prize categories will be Best Paint, Best New Car, Best Older Car (3-10 yrs), Best Classic Car (10+ yrs), Best Works Vehicle, Best Car Club Entry (top 3 cars per club).

4) Early arrivals may make it into the hall if you have a LOW tank of fuel.

5) Judging will be between 11am and 2pm, with a prizegiving sometime between 3pm and 4pm.

6) There will be an Autosmart Washbay in operation (at low cost) if you need a pressure washer, until 10.30am... water to fill buckets will also be available via hose or standpipe.

7) Don't hide in the main car park... there are runners up prizes in each category and only the judges are judgmental...Waxstockers are friendlier than your usual crowd and come to enjoy the cars as much as the paint.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Will the judges be taking into account defects in the paintwork? I only ask as my drivers door has had a poor smart repair done at some point in its life and really let's the side down.


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Judges are looking at cleanliness and how well detailed the car is. A poor SMART repair may be considered if looking to split two cars that are closely placed, but it would not be an early consideration. There are three judges and they are very fair - they look at cars far more fairly than concours or marque judges may, as the level of detailing skills applied are their main criterion, not originality etc. i.e. a nicely detailed SMART repaired panel with poor colour match but no swirls may place higher than a swirly bodyshop sprayed panel.


----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)

> 4) Early arrivals may make it into the hall if you have a LOW tank of fuel.


How early would one need to be to make it in the hall and how many are allowed ?

Would I have to stay with the car all the time, as I would like to see the event and would I have to pay to look around ?


----------



## Mish (Oct 8, 2012)

I might enter a a BMW 840. Started the major detail tonight


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Celica steve said:


> How early would one need to be to make it in the hall and how many are allowed ?
> 
> Would I have to stay with the car all the time, as I would like to see the event and would I have to pay to look around ?


Arrive and Shine entry starts at 7.30am and hall cars need to be in position by 8.45am. Priority given to clean cars that have arrived early with low fuel.

There are 16 hall spaces for Arrive and Shine. If selected, you would have to buy a wristband from the Arrive and Shine Staff for hall/event entry, but this can be done at the time. Or you can buy in advance for a few more days before the advance ticket function disappears from www.waxstock.com.


----------

